# I need some advice...



## KittieSparkles (Jan 9, 2008)

In July of last year I was the makeup artist for a couture designer’s photo shoot for their spring 2008 collection. It was a two day shoot. The first day went rather well, we had a hairstylist, another make up artists and me. The 2nd day the hairstylist did not show up and since I also do hair the designer asked me if I would take over that too since we were going to have a 2nd makeup artist so I said sure. Well…. The 2nd makeup artist did not show up till 1 pm (call time was 6 AM, so I had been doing hair and makeup on 7 models up on till then). Well, since July I have yet to receive my photo’s from the shoot (I did not even ask for finished prints, I just asked for a CD of the photos) and now I found out from one of the models that the work I did has been published twice and the other makeup artist got the credit when it was my work. 

I have contacted the designer and the magazines. The magazines said that they have to speak to the designer and I have not heard back from either one of them. 

Once in a while I do free work if I like the concept and never done it before or is something where the client gives me a free pass to do whatever I want. This was one of those cases so I got no money from it. This has never happened to me before and I am not sure what I should do. My mom said “get a lawyer” but is it worth it? I am a freelance artist so this will take time and money that are both very precious since I work for myself. What is so sad is that my name and work would have been seen in the European market too. 

What would you do in a situation like this?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you have a contract?

You may not need to go as far as getting a lawyer, but small claims court could be a real possibility.


----------



## mistella (Jan 16, 2008)

If you had no contract, signatures, paper proof there's really not much you can do. I know it sucks but you learned. This happens in the industry unfortunately.. never believe what they tell you, get everything in writing!! I would just keep bugging them, maybe try to get in contact with the other makeup artist and/or hairstylist? good luck


----------

